# TIME ATTACK ROUND 1 PICS



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Time Attack - 2008 - Round 1 - Donington Park

above is link to Time Attack website for the picture galley some very intersting pics showing what conditions were like. :chuckle:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

one minute we are sat in glorious sunshine waiting to go and have a good session after the early snow had cleared








snow still on grass on above picture


















then it was wet


















then it snowed

















all whilst we were doing









++++++++ :chuckle:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

more pics


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Wow, I bet that made for an interesting day  

Thanks for the link, those pics are superb :thumbsup:


Rob


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

was the most interesting day i have every had in a car 
every time you thought you were ready to go and setup correct the weather would :lamer: hit us with something different.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Great pictures Shane, looks like an interesting day.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

oh you're all just evil


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow..Great pictures,it was a fantastic day!i ain't been to a such a good show in a long time.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Was just bl00dy cold!! Had to retire to the lapdancing tent at one point LOL


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Looks like I wasn't there:bawling:


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

Nice pics - thanks for sharing 

Dave - maybe it was the dodgy transponder making your car invisible:smokin: 

It was very cold - i now have poorly ears! - either that or Olly Clark did them some damage with his side exit exhaust!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

haha, t'was noisy, is there a db limit for TA?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

what the hell is that spoiler on Rons car??! ive never seen anything like that ever!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Shane mate, that car of your gets some serious hustle on, excellent time in those changing conditions. Well done and great pictures.

Andy.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

SmigzyGTR said:


> haha, t'was noisy, is there a db limit for TA?


Exhausts paled into insignificance compared to the audio stands and that bass tunnel .... REALLY showing my age now  

Jo


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

sitting in my car with the engine running and my full face helmet on, that bass tunnel was making my head vibrate


----------



## JUNSteve2 (Mar 23, 2008)

He told me thats about 2 grands worth of spoiler on that car dont know what make it is though



Listerofsmeg said:


> what the hell is that spoiler on Rons car??! ive never seen anything like that ever!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

davewilkins said:


> sitting in my car with the engine running and my full face helmet on, that bass tunnel was making my head vibrate


Thought we struck it lucky when the security wanted us to park the trailer next to the pit gate, after about half an hour it was pissing me off. By the end of the day we where contemplating throwing some petrol on it and seeing it burn :squintdan 






Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

great pics...

Shane - your car looks so much more composed in those shots compared to last year! Susp looks to have worked wonders


----------



## Nurburg Kid (Aug 14, 2007)

*Video of the ISTS 2008 show - Timeattack*

Was a good show all round and well done to all out there in the four seasons! I think it was also good seeing the timeattack pro boys pushing some amazing times out that really are making it a world class series builder! Coupled with the fact that you can still race yourself for a relatively low cost in club class it amounts to a whole lot of fun for the masses!!  


YouTube - ISTS 2008 Highlights Hot Babes & Horny Cars - More to come!



- will have more footage of the racing soon too


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

hockey-boy said:


>



Shane baby, you need smaller mirrors, if you want to get on that podium !


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I love Rons Pikes Peak spec rear wing!!:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Look familar :chuckle: 
Must say it looks far better on Rons than it did mine & probably doing a far better job on Ron's that it did for me - probably lost me 5mph on the strip .
was great for balancing a cup of coffee though:smokin: 












Scott said:


> I love Rons Pikes Peak spec rear wing!!:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Last time that will be on the car
lost me speed on the straights as well!
150bhp more and 100kgs lighter than last years car and gave the same speeds through the speed traps!


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Well done Shane,Dave and everyone else over the weekend,everyone including myself just kept coming back for more, despite everything the weather threw at us, when we could have easily quit and gone home :wavey: So glad I brought gloves now and yes my head was vibrating from the bass too 

3 R32's in Pro class soon :smokin:


----------



## WRC (Aug 29, 2006)

RKTuning said:


> Last time that will be on the car
> lost me speed on the straights as well!
> 150bhp more and 100kgs lighter than last years car and gave the same speeds through the speed traps!


what have been done to get 100kg of??


----------



## Oskarsson (Feb 4, 2007)

About Rons wing I think he stolen it from the Suzuki Escudo :chuckle:


----------



## Nurburg Kid (Aug 14, 2007)

*Racing anyone?!*

A nice shot of the weather around 10 mins before the club and pro superbattles.












YouTube - ISTS 2008 Highlights Hot Babes & Horny Cars - More to come!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

RKTuning said:


> Last time that will be on the car
> lost me speed on the straights as well!
> 150bhp more and 100kgs lighter than last years car and gave the same speeds through the speed traps!




be better put to use as another work bench mate:chuckle:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> great pics...
> 
> Shane - your car looks so much more composed in those shots compared to last year! Susp looks to have worked wonders


ye lot of work gone into suspension after brands hatch last year. 
we arent quite there yet still a few things to do but in general ye the job done so far has transformed the car 100%.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Robbie 733 said:


> Shane baby, you need smaller mirrors, if you want to get on that podium !


:chuckle:


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for these pics .


----------



## justntime (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe it should have been dubbed the Cross Country Skiing TimeAttack.
Those condition are just nuts. Great Pics guys..


----------



## BAd BoY gt (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice Pics nice Cars:thumbsup:


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Is TA on Motors TV again this year?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

kennyc said:


> Is TA on Motors TV again this year?


Yep it will be Kenny, have a look at the TA website for dates and times mate





Smokey :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

kennyc said:


> Is TA on Motors TV again this year?


Tonight at 8.30 pm


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> Tonight at 8.30 pm


And it's repeated a few times over the next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

TV Guide UK | Motors TV

pdf tv quides on the right hand side


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just found this pic on my camera, not what any of us wanted to see first thing in the morning. :chuckle: 


















Smokey :smokin:


----------

